
CodingBat code practice - happy-go-lucky
http://codingbat.com/java
======
gegtik
I would suggest some way to allow people to work toward a solution on their
problem. Currently all you can do is submit and find out if it works --
there's no REPL aspect to it.

At a minimum, allow System.out.println() so people can debug their own code.

